# Help! I don't know what breed they are



## Chickletmomma (May 18, 2017)

I was given some chicks for free and do not know what breed they are! I was told some were bantams and the other is supposed to be a barred rock but she is so little compared to my others she is even smaller than my regular bantams. I am thinking some of the bantams might be "booted" because of the feathers on their feet. Please help it is driving me crazy!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

#1 is a Barred Rock ,possibly a rooster due to the lighter color appearance.
#2 is looking like a rooster.


----------



## Chickletmomma (May 18, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> #1 is a Barred Rock ,possibly a rooster due to the lighter color appearance.
> #2 is looking like a rooster.


Might you have an idea what breed the white and black ones might be some have feathered feet and others do not but all nearly the same colors minus one that has some iridescent greenish tints on her wings. I asked the farmer that i got them from and she said she had no idea.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I have no idea on the breeds.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They kind of look like Maryellen's Bredas.....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> I have no idea on the breeds.


What?????? OMG!!!!

But like CQ, I was going to say they looked like Maryellen's Bredas. What a hoot!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> What?????? OMG!!!!


I'm more familiar with the standard breeds.


----------



## Chickletmomma (May 18, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> What?????? OMG!!!!
> 
> But like CQ, I was going to say they looked like Maryellen's Bredas. What a hoot!


I am not super familiar with chickens this is our very first flock how do I find out info on this breed?


----------



## Chickletmomma (May 18, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> They kind of look like Maryellen's Bredas.....


I just found some pics of her chickens. I think you are right but what are the odds? I got them for free from a local farm that just had to many lol and they were unsure. Would love to know if they need any special care or if she can help
Me with anything how do I contact someone directly? Thanks for any help


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

A chicken is a chicken. Provide feed and water like any other chicken, keep their environment reasonably clean.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They don't have the right nostrils, and I can't see vulture hocks on them. They do look like bredas. I just saw chicks like this at the show yesterday for sale but can't remember the name. The first 2 look like roos with their combs.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Can you take different pics of the white and black ones feet and side shots of their bodies and faces


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Orusts as chicks are this Color but no feathered feet or legs.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Here is an orusts chick


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They're probably a barnyard mix.


----------



## Chickletmomma (May 18, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> Can you take different pics of the white and black ones feet and side shots of their bodies and faces


I will try to get some new ones when I put them to bed thanks for the reply


----------



## Chickletmomma (May 18, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> They're probably a barnyard mix.


More than likely that's what they are. I just like to learn as much as possible about my creatures I care for lol.Thanks


----------

